

Ask HN: Will the low-key investors please stand up? - illuminatus31

Defined Problem:<p>Looking for funding is a bitch. Incubators/VCs/high-profile-angels, while necessary for the startup scene at large, still require a lot of work in terms of engagement, time spent courting, relocation, meetings, presentations, and more.<p>Proposed Solution:<p><i>I'm not a tech superstar and I don't have a startup, but I do have MONEY:</i>
Although we're in a recession there are no doubt many people interested in startups, tech startups in particular. They may not have 1000s+ followers on twitter or know celebrities in the Valley but they do have MONEY.<p><i>I can't relocate/go through crazy fundraising rounds but I do have a product I can demo:</i>
On the other side of the equation are tech entrepreneurs/programmers with a product in hand but with neither the time or the inclination to go out fundraising, relocating, or schmoozing with industry insiders/journalists etc.. At least not in the beginning when they're 100% focused on product dev!<p>Why oh why can we not bridge these two together?
======
caudicus
I'd guess it's signal/noise ratio issue. I'd assume the number of "I have a
startup but no money" people outnumber the "I have money and am looking to
invest in a startup" people. By forcing startups to "pitch" and "schmooze" it
acts as an filter to keep everyone but the most serious startups from wasting
the time of these investors, even if it does take away time from these
fledgling companies.

edit: On top of that, in reply to "low key" - I'm reading that as "low net-
worth but still willing to spend" -
<http://www.paulgraham.com/startupfunding.html> under "Friends/Family" -
taking money from non-accredited investors is a burden according to this
essay, but I don't know details myself.

------
tomfakes
There was post on this same subject just last week:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1815504>

There is clearly a problem to be solved here. The key is to keep the 'big
names' out of it to stop them drowning out the little guys. But the little
guys will need some help to get started in this space. Its tricky

(And mark me down as a brand new, low-key angel investor)

------
mattmiller
Is there anyone who has tried? There are tons of 'find a co-founder' websites,
but I have not heard of a single 'show off your demo and speak with investors'
website.

I know that investors want to invest in people not a product, but a good demo
could and should lead to introductions.

~~~
illuminatus31
I found this:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tNSBeVi-
DEbMXw-9cWm3...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tNSBeVi-
DEbMXw-9cWm3GcQ&hl=en#gid=0)

But it's underwhelming.. This list has the right idea though: simple no-
bullshit access to people who could potentially fund your product/idea with
out all the overhead of an incubator or VCs.

------
trizk
Looking for funding has forced us to shift focus from developing our product
to courting investors. It is such a waste of precious time. I would love to
see a collaborative list, such as a spreadsheet on Google Docs, of less than
well known investors.

------
jacquesm
If you're in the US you'll run in to the accredited investor issue pretty
quickly.

see: <http://www.sec.gov/answers/accred.htm>

